# Gattuso verso la Lazio. Fonseca alla Fiorentina.



## admin (24 Maggio 2021)

Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Baba (24 Maggio 2021)

Camerata Gattuso in arrivo. Già immagino i salti di gioia dei lazziali


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Vai Gattù distruggi un'altra squadra..

Per me tra due anni lo troveremo all'Edilnord.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



rimangono fermi al palo Sarri Allegri e Spalletti al momento


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2345488 ha scritto:


> rimangono fermi al palo Sarri Allegri e Spalletti al momento



Spalletti e Allegri se non trovano squadra questa stagione sono definitivamente fuori dal grande giro. Tre anni senza allenare sono davvero troppi


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Ma se Gattuso va alla Lazio Simone Inzaghi dove va? Alla Juve?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2345500 ha scritto:
 

> Spalletti e Allegri se non trovano squadra questa stagione sono definitivamente fuori dal grande giro. Tre anni senza allenare sono davvero troppi



concordo, quello piu a rischio tra i 3 è sicuramente spalletti


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Grande chiamata della Fiorentina secondo me, resta da vedere l'ambiente ed i giocatori che avrà a disposizione, ma ho grande stima di Fonseca


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Bene così, stanno ruotando tutti i mediocri.

Resta ancora vivo il rischio Allegri alla Juventus, che significherebbe un posto champions occupato.
Bisogna sperare in Conte al Real Madrid e quindi Allegri all'Inter


----------



## singer (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2345500 ha scritto:


> Spalletti e Allegri se non trovano squadra questa stagione sono definitivamente fuori dal grande giro. Tre anni senza allenare sono davvero troppi



Esatto, da prime donne hanno cercato di non svalutarsi rifiutando proposte economiche ritenute non adeguate alla loro caratura ma adesso rischiano di dover ripartire davvero dal basso


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Quindi il Nabbule fa una scommessona, la Nazio si peggiora e la Rometta prende un ex top probabilmente stracotto.
Le rivali per il quarto posto non stanno di certo facendo faville, sta a noi sfruttare l'occasione per fare un solco.



Tifo'o;2345482 ha scritto:


> Vai Gattù distruggi un'altra squadra..
> 
> Per me tra due anni lo troveremo all'Edilnord.



Appena salgono in A, sicuramente.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Gattuso nella città per antonomasia delle radio che parlano h24 di calcio dura si e no 4 mesi.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2345488 ha scritto:


> rimangono fermi al palo Sarri Allegri e Spalletti al momento



Allegri per me, per costi ed obiettivi, può ambire solamente all'estero. In Italia se proprio proprio, solo la Juve. Sarri a libro paga Juve tutta questa fretta non credo ce l'abbia. Spalletti invece dovrà "accontentarsi" di un passo indietro rispetto all'Inter che allenava, come dici tu restare fermo anni ti fa uscire un pò da certe grazie, anche se probabilmente è l'unico modo per ricaricarsi.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2021)

singer;2345534 ha scritto:


> Esatto, da prime donne hanno cercato di non svalutarsi rifiutando proposte economiche ritenute non adeguate alla loro caratura ma adesso rischiano di dover ripartire davvero dal basso



Spalletti è restato a spasso per farsi pagare fino all'ultimo dall'Inter (in pratica si è sentito "tradito" dall'esonero). La fonte è Piero Torri giornalista romano e romanista e amico del toscano


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2021)

Allegri invece ho letto che NON vuole allenare all'estero. E te credo, si vede chiaramente che fa fatica a parlare italiano


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



mamma mia... lascia Napoli per l'ambiente impossibile e si infila in un'altra cloaca. Un genio.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Perfetto. Tre fallimenti annunciati. Ci sarà solo da ridere a vedere quale sarà il primo esonerato che non mangia il panettone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345469 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal TG5, il valzer delle panchine di Serie A è pronto a partire. Con Conceicao al Napoli, Gattuso va verso la Lazio. Fonseca dalla Roma alla Fiorentina.



Ma dunque Simone Inzaghi dove finirà? Davvero all'Inter?


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

Gattuso con Lotito?Dopo De Laurentiis?


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346270 ha scritto:


> Ma dunque Simone Inzaghi dove finirà? Davvero all'Inter?



Guarda Piagnina Simone Inzaghi ha nel sangue lo stile Inter.


----------

